
The World's Smallest PC – Is Now Much Better - Jakednb
https://www.solid-run.com/nxp-family/cubox-pulse/
======
Grasshoppeh
Don't know how to feel about this. The price on the thing is $170, but for the
amount of money you could setup a network of four raspberry pi's instead at
$35 each.

Grandfather told me this story, he worked for Digital Equipment Corporation.
It kinda is the same problem we had with the PDP-10/PDP-12 by Digital
Equipment Corporation. Someone would sell stacks of the PDP-10 for computer
mainframes. When I mean stacks my grandfather was telling me about warehouses
full of the things. Eventually they came out with a new version that was much
more powerful the PDP-12! The problem was that the price of the PDP-12 was
much more than PDP-10. People would buy stacks of the PDP-10 instead.

